# Holiday Crowds



## Masskier (Dec 29, 2010)

How have the crowds been at the ski areas this week?  I've been at Burke the past three days and today was by far the most crowded.  There was a consistant 3 to 3 1/2 minute wait at the lower quad,  Busy for Burke standards.


----------



## lazyasian (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been pleasantly surprised by the lack of crowds so far this week. There was pretty much nobody at Okemo on Monday (I assume as a result of the winds), I never had to wait more than a few minutes for the single at MRG on Tuesday, and there were no lift lines at the Mt. Ellen side of Sugarbush today either.


----------



## Magog Fishy (Dec 29, 2010)

Masskier said:


> How have the crowds been at the ski areas this week?  I've been at Burke the past three days and today was by far the most crowded.  There was a consistant 3 to 3 1/2 minute wait at the lower quad,  Busy for Burke standards.



I saw Burke just opened Cave Man -- saw some tracks on the other side of the rope on Monday, and I was tempted but didn't go for it. Did you ski it, and if you did how was the base/conditions?


----------



## askstowell (Dec 30, 2010)

Pats Peak was pretty mobbed today (Wednesday), at least the busiest I've ever seen it the several times I've been there over time.  Someone noted that the day after Christmas was pretty dead, Monday was slow due to storm aftermath and wind, and that Tuesday was relatively quiet.  Had a great day there!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 30, 2010)

Cannon was not crowded on Tuesday. My buddy said Sunapee was mobbed yesterday.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2010)

If resorts aren't crowded today especially and likely tommorrow too with the forcast of nice temps and little/no wind then ski area GM's won't be too happy.  Starting Saturday the crowds should start thinning down with the usual New Years Day lighter crowds at many places and then many of the masses that have been up North for vacation week will head home on Sunday - should be a great weekend for those heading to the mountains


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder what impact the loaf accident had on attendance.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Cannon was not crowded on Tuesday. My buddy said Sunapee was mobbed yesterday.



i'm near Sunapee this weekend but have no intention of going there, i've never been there and it NOT  be packed.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 30, 2010)

Wachusett posted they sold out around noon.


----------



## Masskier (Dec 30, 2010)

Magog Fishy said:


> I saw Burke just opened Cave Man -- saw some tracks on the other side of the rope on Monday, and I was tempted but didn't go for it. Did you ski it, and if you did how was the base/conditions?



Cave Man is in great shape.  Lots of untracked powder


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 30, 2010)

Sunapee was a madhouse.

It's been a really long time since I went skiing during the Christmas - New Year period, so I completely forgot what a zoo it can be on the slopes.

I set out for Sunapee to catch a few hours on a half day ticket. When I got there (about 11:30), only roadside parking was available, and even that only past the 2nd sattelite  lot. All lots were full. I cruised by the lodges to have a look at the lift lines and they were huge.

I turned around and went XC later on that afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> Sunapee was a madhouse.
> 
> It's been a really long time since I went skiing during the Christmas - New Year period, so I completely forgot what a zoo it can be on the slopes.
> 
> ...



You just need to keep in mind that BIG crowds this week, MLK weekend and Pres Week inparticular while a nussance for some, will help our favorite ski areas buy more new stuff next for next season


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Wachusett posted they sold out around noon.



I always liked the policy of cutting off sales at a certain point even if I got blocked out.  Loon used to be big on that and I think Attitash too.  Camelback did too at one point too but no longer does, and they've been parking them down the access road the last few days.  I've still managed to negotiate my way around and get in some good skiing.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong,NJ


----------



## polski (Dec 30, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Cannon was not crowded on Tuesday. My buddy said Sunapee was mobbed yesterday.


OT but for future reference I'm curious how the wind was Tuesday at Cannon and to what extent the pow was wind-affected. I know they do oddly well in the strong NW winds that typically follow nor'easters but still I passed it by for Bretton Woods that day. In part I was betting on less wind at BW and in fact there was little there; the pow was great although the terrain mostly was not steep enough for it. I also thought Cannon might be more crowded (after faceshot-every-turn reports like riverc0il's from Monday ;-) ) but I may have made the wrong call on that point.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 30, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I always liked the policy of cutting off sales at a certain point even if I got blocked out.  Loon used to be big on that and I think Attitash too.  Camelback did too at one point too but no longer does, and they've been parking them down the access road the last few days.  I've still managed to negotiate my way around and get in some good skiing.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong,NJ



10:30 today ...

I'm taking the kids Saturday afternoon, shouldn't be too bad then.


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2010)

Cranmore ran out of parking yesterday.


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)

Edd said:


> Cranmore ran out of parking yesterday.



No surprise for an "in-town" mountain.  Their lot is relatively small for a mountain their size.  I think Berkshire East's is even bigger.


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I always liked the policy of cutting off sales at a certain point even if I got blocked out.  Loon used to be big on that and I think Attitash too.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong,NJ



I used to be big on Loon in the 80s until the slopes got so crowded that the lift lines were ridiculous and you couldn't open up on the slopes.  They had no choice but to limit ticket sales, which often were stopped by 8-830.  That's when I moved on.  I've been back since, skiing with some staff and I was impressed at how well they have managed growth.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> Sunapee was a madhouse.
> 
> It's been a really long time since I went skiing during the Christmas - New Year period, so I completely forgot what a zoo it can be on the slopes.
> 
> ...



should've headed up to Ragged.....


----------



## Magog Fishy (Dec 30, 2010)

Masskier said:


> Cave Man is in great shape.  Lots of untracked powder



Thanks!  Glad to hear it was sweet in there. Hoping to get a day in tom at Burke or Cannon.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 30, 2010)

Pat's Peak - insanely crowded today 



deadheadskier said:


> should've headed up to Ragged.....



^^ this


----------



## lazyasian (Dec 30, 2010)

Pretty busy up at Sugarbush today. Had to wait on average about 10 minutes to get on a chair. That's not too bad for Christmas week, but after the past three days of practically skiing straight onto the lift it seemed pretty long. Glad to see they're finally doing good business after winds kept visits down earlier in the week.


----------



## bheemsoth (Dec 30, 2010)

Spent the day at Magic today. The mountain was in tough shape, but at least skiier traffic was light, so there were little/no waits for the double.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 30, 2010)

Big crowd at Saddleback Today. Saw on facebook yesterday was their biggest xmas week day ever... and I think today beat it. 30 minute waits at the lower chairs. Dec 30 SB Trip Report


----------



## hammer (Dec 30, 2010)

Sunapee was very busy on Tuesday but the crowds didn't build up until lunchtime. Biggest problem was that the winds scoured the steeper sections of the trails on the main mountain.

Also went to Crotched on Sunday...nothing available but manmade snow and groomed trails but I'm fine with that. Chairs were ski-on right up to around 2 PM, and the grooming and snow were great.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 30, 2010)

salsgang said:


> Big crowd at Saddleback Today. Saw on facebook yesterday was their biggest xmas week day ever... and I think today beat it. 30 minute waits at the lower chairs. Dec 30 SB Trip Report


You won't hear me saying this too often (ever again?) but they may need to up their prices. I appreciate that they have kept their prices reasonable, but $50 weekend/holiday is still the absolute lowest price (by a long shot) of any major mountain that has Saddleback's vertical, acreage, premier terrain selections, etc. They'll need to figure out where that happy medium is between giving away product during prime time vacation week and keeping skiing affordable and attracting new business. The problem is that they certainly will not get repeat guests with 30 minute lines. That is not acceptable even during holiday vacation week.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> should've headed up to Ragged.....



I probably would have if had my kids with me. They just would have been sooo disappointed by my bailout, but I was alone, so cutting my losses wasn't a bad decision.

Do you think Ragged would have been less crowded? 
I'm thinking about heading up on the 1st.


----------



## Masskier (Dec 30, 2010)

Burke was busier today.  3 to 4 minute line at the sherburne hs quad and 2 to 3 minutes at the Willoughby quad.  I saw Joe at the Sherburne with lots of 10$ off vouchers. A couple of times the line got close to 5 minutes.   Burke has their 5 minute lift line guarantee again this year.  Even during a holiday week.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, nutty here in the White Mountains!  On Wednesday 1700 cars were parked for Loon.  Talking to visitors today Cannon parking was down at Echo Lake by 9:30-10.  All of the area businesses having to do with skier visits are cranking this week!  My wallet is happy, as many other locals.  Two more doubles and then Cannon Sunday afternoon... Cannon on Wednesday was a lot of fun, first time skiing during a holiday week in a long time!


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 31, 2010)

Went to Killington Wednesday, arriving just before 9am and parking at Ramshead fairly close to the lodge.  Light lines at first, of course, and then the gondolas and Ramshead quad backed up.  Otherwise we skied onto the lifts all day, incl. at Snowdon and the Superstar Quad.

Nice!

Woody


----------



## salsgang (Dec 31, 2010)

billski said:


> I wonder what impact the loaf accident had on attendance.



The scuttlebutt around Saddleback was that they were seeing a lot of Loaf visitors. Not sure how much stock I put in that... but if true they will be running right back to the 'loaf after the monster lift lines they experienced.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2010)

This thread makes me happy!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2010)

Went to Bolton Valley on Wednesday. Skied on the lift - no lines. Timberline lodge was dead at 11 for break but Upper Lodge at lunch (1:30) was no seating available. The boys loved the tree skiing all day. All 3 loved Lost Boys glade. 
Waterville yesterday wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Didn't deal with the parking lot though - took shuttle bus from Black Bear Lodge. Lower lodge was a mad house but took breaks at the timber lodge where there was plenty of seating. The White Peak Quad was busy but still only 3-4 minute wait. Skied mostly off the Sunnyside triple and the North double. After lunch did do the WP quad and the WC triple a couple of times because sunny side trails were pretty skied off. Bus ride back to the condo was an adventure.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 31, 2010)

even the restaurants were packed last night. 

formula for local businesses  must be  - holiday week+ snow storm+great weather = big $$


----------



## Riverveteran (Dec 31, 2010)

What do you think tomorrow will look like?  New Year's Day, not the greatest forecast..... Need a quick trip, thinking Loon, but don't want to park in Woodstock.


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2010)

I learned to ski on a New Year's Day 6 years ago. Typically, the morning is pretty quiet, but YMMV with the northern resorts.


----------



## stomachdoc (Jan 1, 2011)

Certainly more crowds at Waterville since the "wind events" of earlier in the week, and more crowded, to my recollection, than the same period last winter.  Yesterday (12/31) there was a very large race being held with lots of cars holding several folks, but only one skier, as families came to watch their kids in the race.  Keeps the base lodge hopping but doesn't cause trail congestion or lift-lines.

Nevertheless, the new owners must be delighted to see the increase in skier traffic.  Several sightings of the Sununus and the new GM over the past few days; it's great to see their involvement in the mountain; a great contrast to the deep sucking sound toward California from the Booth Creek days.


----------



## marcski (Jan 1, 2011)

I went up to Catamount solo yesterday morning. Skied straight from 9:30-12:30.  When I pulled into the lot a little after 9, the owner was out there (as usual) and I asked him how the week has been, he said they had a good week and I think yesterday might have been the most packed.  At about 12:30 a (short) line for the singles line of the quad started and I already had gotten in 15+ runs. Catapult was skiing very nicely...Here's a pic.


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> I went up to Catamount solo yesterday morning. Skied straight from 9:30-12:30.  When I pulled into the lot a little after 9, the owner was out there (as usual) and I asked him how the week has been, he said they had a good week and I think yesterday might have been the most packed.  At about 12:30 a (short) line for the singles line of the quad started and I already had gotten in 15+ runs. Catapult was skiing very nicely...Here's a pic.


Thanks for the report.  I'm thinking about hitting it monday after the rain.  Any more info?


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> Yes, nutty here in the White Mountains!  On Wednesday 1700 cars were parked for Loon.  Talking to visitors today Cannon parking was down at Echo Lake by 9:30-10.  All of the area businesses having to do with skier visits are cranking this week!  My wallet is happy, as many other locals.  Two more doubles and then Cannon Sunday afternoon... Cannon on Wednesday was a lot of fun, first time skiing during a holiday week in a long time!


Wow.  Good for them!  I've _never _parked down by the lake.


----------



## marcski (Jan 1, 2011)

billski said:


> Thanks for the report.  I'm thinking about hitting it monday after the rain.  Any more info?



Here's the pic, Bill:  








It will be empty on Monday..just not sure what it will be like..depending on how much rain they get.  Some of the more north facing slopes have some slick spots, but there was a lot of nice snow on the sides of most trails. I may take my little one back tomorrow.


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 1, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I always liked the policy of cutting off sales at a certain point even if I got blocked out.  Loon used to be big on that and I think Attitash too.  Camelback did too at one point too but no longer does, and they've been parking them down the access road the last few days.  I've still managed to negotiate my way around and get in some good skiing.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong,NJ



Wednesday night at Camelback wasn't to bad after about 6:30 and pretty empty after 7:30. Thursday was absolutely crazy just trying to buy the lift ticket and dealing with people in the lodge. Otherwise, even with big lift lines the skiing was pretty good. Didn't have any problem on the slopes. I still in the future I'll try to avoid holiday skiing. 

Oh, I realized that I'm a pretty bad mogul skier, while trying to get down Rocket. I'll stick to the baby moguls from now on or until I can get some lessons.


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 1, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> This thread makes me happy!



+1


----------



## marcski (Jan 1, 2011)

How is this for holiday crowds!!!   

Massachusetts state record!

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/Ne...ine/pDno+(First+Tracks!!+Online+Ski+Magazine)


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I probably would have if had my kids with me. They just would have been sooo disappointed by my bailout, but I was alone, so cutting my losses wasn't a bad decision.
> 
> Do you think Ragged would have been less crowded?
> I'm thinking about heading up on the 1st.



I've never waited longer than 10 minutes in the singles line on the six pack.  How busy Ragged gets is usually determined by how many bus trips they have booked.  

Spear, when it's gets open, rarely has a line, but that's a function of the lift being so slow.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I've never waited longer than 10 minutes in the singles line on the six pack.  How busy Ragged gets is usually determined by how many bus trips they have booked.



planning on Ragged for MLK weekend. between the holiday and the fact that it is CSC tickets @ $40 i'm going in with the expectation of crowded.  skiing with kids so will suck it up in the main lift line rather than singles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2011)

If that's the case, then yes, it will most certainly be one of the busier days.


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2011)

marcski said:


> How is this for holiday crowds!!!
> 
> Massachusetts state record!
> 
> http://www.firsttracksonline.com/Ne...ine/pDno+(First+Tracks!!+Online+Ski+Magazine)



Good for them.  I hope they made gobs of money so they can give me a discount


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 1, 2011)

Wachusett was interesting today. Had to park in lot 3 and take the bus, but the Polar Express was practically ski on all afternoon. Trails were pretty crowded, stuck to Smith for most of my runs.


----------



## Masskier (Jan 1, 2011)

It looks like skier visits are way up compared to this week last year.


----------



## billski (Jan 2, 2011)

Masskier said:


> It looks like skier visits are way up compared to this week last year.



I have to wonder how much of it was attributable to the "There's snow in my backyard" syndrome?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 2, 2011)

billski said:


> I wonder what impact the loaf accident had on attendance.



I missed this thread earlier.  Was at Sugarloaf 12/31 and it was an absolute madhouse.  Longest lines I have EVER seen there.  The singles line at the super quad was all the way up to Double Runner.  King Pine was just as bad.  Shortest wait was at the opening bell and that was still 5 minutes. After that, it was elbow to elbow.  With both Spillway lifts being offline, crowd mitigation was more of an issue to be sure but I am certain their numbers were high anyway.   

It doesn't surprise me that Saddleback saw it's share of Loaf regulars this week.


----------



## kartski (Jan 2, 2011)

Skied Hunter 1/1. Temp was Mid 40's, with hazy sunshine. Nice soft hero snow all day, though it is too early in the season for that. I could ski right on D,F and Z all day, Y lift was running, but why bother. By the afternoon the Zip Lines got real busy, nice to them make some money for the day.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 2, 2011)

salsgang said:


> The scuttlebutt around Saddleback was that they were seeing a lot of Loaf visitors. Not sure how much stock I put in that... but if true they will be running right back to the 'loaf after the monster lift lines they experienced.



I wonder how much of that also has to do with Silver Passes being blacked out this past week. That's why I made the trip Friday.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 2, 2011)

Seems like everyone went home early...Lincoln Peak at Sugarbush was very quiet yesterday and today at Stowe every lift was ski on with no lines.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 3, 2011)

Anklebiter said:


> Wednesday night at Camelback wasn't to bad after about 6:30 and pretty empty after 7:30. Thursday was absolutely crazy just trying to buy the lift ticket and dealing with people in the lodge. Otherwise, even with big lift lines the skiing was pretty good. Didn't have any problem on the slopes. I still in the future I'll try to avoid holiday skiing.
> 
> Oh, I realized that I'm a pretty bad mogul skier, while trying to get down Rocket. I'll stick to the baby moguls from now on or until I can get some lessons.



I wasn't there on Thursday but heard it was the worst crowd wise. Friday was busy early, Saturday late, and Sunday was empty. 

Don't beat yourself up over the Rocket bumps.  They are tough, tough, tough. Very tight too.  I can only rip the top 1/3 and the bottom 1/3.   The steepness and tighness in the middle 1/3 have me jumping lines but I loved having them there for the holidays.  I think CBK needs a little practice putting them up as they are not quite Blue quality yet, but they deserve big credit for seeing the trend and trying hard.  The Lower Cleo bumps are skiing well too.    

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## copland007 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was @ wawa for night session on the 29th, it was as crowded as I expected since they were selling out of their day sessions regularly that week. Lift lines were about 10/15 mins, not horrid but longer than usual for sure. The conditions were pretty good considering how busy the mountain was.

Skied sugarbush friday... if you had a season's pass and really enjoyed spring skiing that was a great weekend for sugarbush... snow was very soft and getting slushy in a lot of spots by lunch time. Lift lines were verrrryyy loooonnggggg, having a quad lift break down and be offline for the day around 11'ish (if I remember correctly, it might have been a little later) made for long lift lines and pretty crowded trails. I expected the crowds, and the lift lines, it was new years time... I didn't expect some of the bare trails and slushy conditions. I'm not familiar with the trail names but there were a few that should not have been open IMO... mogul runs with bare rock and tree roots with minimal trail width snow coverage to make turns, ouch!

Bailed on returning to the slopes at sugarbush on sat when we woke up and saw all the melted snow outside the condo, talk about a heat wave lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2011)

copland007 said:


> I'm not familiar with the trail names but there were a few that should not have been open IMO... mogul runs with bare rock and tree roots with minimal trail width snow coverage to make turns, ouch!



I actually like that some mountains keep trails open in such conditions.  Having to jump over rocks and stumps to hit the next patch of snow can be a lot of fun.  

I've skied Rumble in the spring where there's been some walking required or the only strip of snow is about 3 feet wide.  

bring it on!


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2011)

copland007 said:


> Lift lines were verrrryyy loooonnggggg, having a quad lift break down and be offline for the day around 11'ish (if I remember correctly, it might have been a little later) made for long lift lines and pretty crowded trails. I expected the crowds, and the lift lines, it was new years time... I didn't expect some of the bare trails and slushy conditions. I'm not familiar with the trail names but there were a few that should not have been open IMO... mogul runs with bare rock and tree roots with minimal trail width snow coverage to make turns, ouch!
> 
> Bailed on returning to the slopes at sugarbush on sat when we woke up and saw all the melted snow outside the condo, talk about a heat wave lol



Welcome to skiing circa 1975!


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2011)

marcski said:


> Here's the pic, Bill:
> 
> 
> It will be empty on Monday..just not sure what it will be like..depending on how much rain they get.  Some of the more north facing slopes have some slick spots, but there was a lot of nice snow on the sides of most trails. I may take my little one back tomorrow.



I nixed the idea of skiing today, even on my day off.  Rain, warmth, followed by freeze-up and no new snow encouraged me to opt-out.  Sitting here at home today cleaning and fixing stuff.  Maybe a little cruise over to the ski shop later...


----------



## copland007 (Jan 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I actually like that some mountains keep trails open in such conditions.  Having to jump over rocks and stumps to hit the next patch of snow can be a lot of fun.
> 
> I've skied Rumble in the spring where there's been some walking required or the only strip of snow is about 3 feet wide.
> 
> bring it on!



hehe you're a braver/crazier skier than myself


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 3, 2011)

copland007 said:


> Skied sugarbush friday... if you had a season's pass and really enjoyed spring skiing that was a great weekend for sugarbush... snow was very soft and getting slushy in a lot of spots by lunch time. Lift lines were verrrryyy loooonnggggg, having a quad lift break down and be offline for the day around 11'ish (if I remember correctly, it might have been a little later) made for long lift lines and pretty crowded trails. I expected the crowds, and the lift lines, it was new years time... I didn't expect some of the bare trails and slushy conditions. I'm not familiar with the trail names but there were a few that should not have been open IMO... mogul runs with bare rock and tree roots with minimal trail width snow coverage to make turns, ouch!
> 
> Bailed on returning to the slopes at sugarbush on sat when we woke up and saw all the melted snow outside the condo, talk about a heat wave lol



The "secret" to skiing Sugarbush on holiday weeks is to head to Mt Ellen rather than Lincoln Peak.  On the busiest days - Thursday ( blue skies for miles) and Friday the longest lift line was maybe 5 minutes for the summit chair.


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

*Ski Maine is Happy*

According to Melissa Rock at Shawnee Peak in Bridgton and Kevin  Rosenberg at Mt. Abram in Greenwood, the new snow was followed by three  days of beautiful weather which resulted in the busiest holiday in years  at both resorts. At Mt Abram, "The cars were parked along the ski area  access road," adds Rosenberg.

 At Camden Snow Bowl in Camden, the ski area sold out their lessons and  rental ski equipment and according to general manager Jeff Kuller, "To  have such demand for lessons indicates real growth potential from local  families."

 Saddleback owners Bill and Irene Berry celebrated the 50th anniversary  of the ski area in Rangeley on Dec. 31 to an overflow crowd and cars  lining the roadside. Maine Governor John E. Baldacci declared Dec. 31,  2010, Saddleback Day in the State of Maine in recognition of the golden  anniversary.

 "Our family is proud to be a part of Saddleback's 50 year history," said  co-owner Bill Berry. "The resort started operations on Dec. 31, 1960  with just two T-bars and has now grown into a year-round destination  providing genuine Maine hospitality, and affordable skiing and riding  for everyone. We are touched that Governor Baldacci has honored the  resort with this proclamation."

 Sugarloaf visitors skied on more than 100 trails following the blizzard,  attracting bigger crowds each consecutive day through Friday despite  last Wednesday's highly publicized deropement of the resort's Spillway  East double chairlift in the wake of the storm. Boyne Resorts stablemate  Sunday River in Newry offered 512 acres of skiing and snowboarding on  95 trails, leading Maine and New Hampshire in the amount of open ski and  snowboard terrain. Sunday River experienced one of the best revenue  generating days since 2008, signifying not only great ski conditions,  but another indicator of the recovery of Maine's tourism industry.

http://firsttracksonline.com/News/2011/1/4/Maine-Ski-Areas-Report-Strong-Holiday-Sales/


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 5, 2011)

^  That's great news.  Anybody find the holidays less busy then usual?  I was in the Pocono's and I would say the crowds were very healthy.  It's a pain to stand in a line but I love seeing the ski areas make money when they should.  Be interested to see how the western resorts did too.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 5, 2011)

4aprice said:


> ^  That's great news.  Anybody find the holidays less busy then usual?  I was in the Pocono's and I would say the crowds were very healthy.  It's a pain to stand in a line but I love seeing the ski areas make money when they should.  Be interested to see how the western resorts did too.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It's interesting to see all this enthusiasm for ski resorts making money. I'm a bit more reluctant to say 'good for them" because the lift ticktes just keep going up. It's getting to be a real financial challenge to bring up a family to a mountan for a day of skiing.

But judging by the holiday crowds, there is still a huge number of people willing to pay big bucks to ski and ride.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 5, 2011)

i hear ya,,,,$200 for us to ski at MOHAWK for the day (2 adults, 2 kids) no rentals, no lessons and we brought our own lunch.....


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 5, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> It's interesting to see all this enthusiasm for ski resorts making money. I'm a bit more reluctant to say 'good for them" because the lift ticktes just keep going up. It's getting to be a real financial challenge to bring up a family to a mountan for a day of skiing.
> 
> But judging by the holiday crowds, there is still a huge number of people willing to pay big bucks to ski and ride.


It could be argued that lift ticket prices keep going up because ski areas don't have the type of conditions they had last week every year. Last week was perhaps the best Christmas holiday week for snow conditions in New England in the past decade. Ski areas make a significant amount of their yearly profits during the three major holiday weeks in the winter. I say good for them because if they aren't hurting financially, there is less incentive to jack the price next year. Additionally, more profits for ski areas means more reinvestments into the areas. And finally, it means fewer areas on the chopping block such as Ascutney or Tenney.


----------



## tarponhead (Jan 5, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i hear ya,,,,$200 for us to ski at MOHAWK for the day (2 adults, 2 kids) no rentals, no lessons and we brought our own lunch.....



season pass somewhere.... best route for family skiing (I got two kids too)


----------



## billski (Jan 5, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> It's interesting to see all this enthusiasm for ski resorts making money. I'm a bit more reluctant to say 'good for them" because the lift ticktes just keep going up. It's getting to be a real financial challenge to bring up a family to a mountan for a day of skiing.
> 
> But judging by the holiday crowds, there is still a huge number of people willing to pay big bucks to ski and ride.



If you really want to ski, find a discount.  
If you can't find a discount, you're not looking hard enough.

I've found plenty of ways for a family of five to ski for less than the cost of two.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2011)

billski said:


> I've found plenty of ways for a family of five to ski for less than the cost of two.



and you've shared some (most? all?) of them with us, which is appreciated.

was taking a ride to Home Depot tonight with my neighbor and ski buddy. we concluded that just about all ski planning going forward will be based on discounts we can take advantage of.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 5, 2011)

Johnskiismore said:


> Yes, nutty here in the White Mountains!  On Wednesday 1700 cars were parked for Loon.  Talking to visitors today Cannon parking was down at Echo Lake by 9:30-10.  All of the area businesses having to do with skier visits are cranking this week!  My wallet is happy, as many other locals.  Two more doubles and then Cannon Sunday afternoon... Cannon on Wednesday was a lot of fun, first time skiing during a holiday week in a long time!



Loon was actually not bad as far as liftlines go on NYD.  We had fun. The kids skied the singles line NYE-day and said it wasn't too bad.

Valley was hopping all week from what I heard.  That's a happy day for sure.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> If you really want to ski, find a discount.
> If you can't find a discount, you're not looking hard enough.
> 
> I've found plenty of ways for a family of five to ski for less than the cost of two.



I'm sure you right, at least to some extend. Perhaps I'm just too tired or too busy to hunt down whatever discounts are to be had. However, the process reminds me a bit of clipping coupons. You end up having to buy something you normally wouldn't. 

We can only go as a family one  day a week (usually Sundays), so we're  qiuntessential day trippers. As such, I always found it difficult to find a way to take advanatge of  whatever discounts there may be. To justfy the expense, I try to amplify the actual quality of the experince, so we pick and choose 
the ski days based on weather and conditions and we usually go for half day tickets.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm sure you right, at least to some extend. Perhaps I'm just too tired or too busy to hunt down whatever discounts are to be had. However, the process reminds me a bit of clipping coupons. You end up having to buy something you normally wouldn't.


Not true. This is my second year (after being a Jay season pass holder for three years prior) that I am going the discount route. I ski MORE places I want to ski and none that I don't. That $200 you spent at Mohawk could have bought you four tickets at Stowe (and maybe a lunch on top of it) if you snagged some pre-season discounting options (such as through a ski club). There are SO many discounts available right now. Every mountain offers them. Many require you to make planning decisions in advanced regarding which mountains you want to ski during the coming season. Such as the 3 Packs available from Magic, Mad River, Pico, etc. You buy vouchers up front on the cheap. Once you are into the season, it gets a little harder, especially weekends. But the discounts are out there. This season I will only pay full walk up rate once or twice and those occasions will only be for smaller areas I want to ski during vacation week black outs, such as Balsams last week.


----------



## dmc (Jan 6, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm sure you right, at least to some extend. Perhaps I'm just too tired or too busy to hunt down whatever discounts are to be had.



I work too hard to deal with chasing discounts too.   If it's out of my way - I'll just pay "face"...

Glad they are available for those who need them!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Not true. This is my second year (after being a Jay season pass holder for three years prior) that I am going the discount route. I ski MORE places I want to ski and none that I don't. That $200 you spent at Mohawk could have bought you four tickets at Stowe (and maybe a lunch on top of it) if you snagged some pre-season discounting options (such as through a ski club). There are SO many discounts available right now. Every mountain offers them. Many require you to make planning decisions in advanced regarding which mountains you want to ski during the coming season. Such as the 3 Packs available from Magic, Mad River, Pico, etc. You buy vouchers up front on the cheap. Once you are into the season, it gets a little harder, especially weekends. But the discounts are out there. This season I will only pay full walk up rate once or twice and those occasions will only be for smaller areas I want to ski during vacation week black outs, such as Balsams last week.



Lots of truth here, but also this scenario for a single skier isn't necessarily as easy (or as realistic) for a family going skiing.  Planning far out for a family with school aged kids, sometimes can mean planning a week ahead, not months ahead.  Also,  traveling with a family may have a bit more stringent geographical limitations than for a single skier (a 6 hour round trip for a day of skiing just may not be possible for the sanity of a family, verses not a big deal for a single skier)


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Lots of truth here, but also this scenario for a single skier isn't necessarily as easy (or as realistic) for a family going skiing.  Planning far out for a family with school aged kids, sometimes can mean planning a week ahead, not months ahead.  Also,  traveling with a family may have a bit more stringent geographical limitations than for a single skier (a 6 hour round trip for a day of skiing just may not be possible for the sanity of a family, verses not a big deal for a single skier)


Completely agreed. The planning is of course much more cumbersome. This weekend, I could ski any one of two dozen mountains on a whim. With kids, you need to plan everything out. But you can still do a ski club or advanced ticket buy through a ski area on a discount program. You can plan around deals that are eligible when kids are off from school. It just means you need to lock yourself in a little more further in advanced than I might have to. But its still possible.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> season pass somewhere.... best route for family skiing (I got two kids too)



Definitely true to maximize on slope days for lower cost.



drjeff said:


> Lots of truth here, but also this scenario for a single skier isn't necessarily as easy (or as realistic) for a family going skiing.  Planning far out for a family with school aged kids, sometimes can mean planning a week ahead, not months ahead.  Also,  traveling with a family may have a bit more stringent geographical limitations than for a single skier (a 6 hour round trip for a day of skiing just may not be possible for the sanity of a family, verses not a big deal for a single skier)



Also a good point.  I'm sure when I have kids and start them skiing, my focus will change considerably.  My skiing mix will probably go from what is now 50% where I have a pass and 50% other areas to 90% where I have a pass and 10% other areas.  A couple of 'dad's ski days' where I go without them to ski with friends and maybe a long weekend or two to destination resorts with the family.

We were an Okemo family growing up due to having a home there.  Unless we had a trip planned out west, we only skied a couple of days a season elsewhere, usually Killington in the spring after Okemo closed for the season.


----------



## Masskier (Jan 6, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> I'm sure you right, at least to some extend. Perhaps I'm just too tired or too busy to hunt down whatever discounts are to be had. However, the process reminds me a bit of clipping coupons. You end up having to buy something you normally wouldn't.
> 
> We can only go as a family one  day a week (usually Sundays), so we're  qiuntessential day trippers. As such, I always found it difficult to find a way to take advanatge of  whatever discounts there may be. To justfy the expense, I try to amplify the actual quality of the experince, so we pick and choose
> the ski days based on weather and conditions and we usually go for half day tickets.



Here's a great value that few people know of.  Family of 4, lodging at Comfort Inn and Suites, breakfast and lift tickets at Burke. $ 179.00  (midweek)


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and you've shared some (most? all?) of them with us, which is appreciated.
> 
> was taking a ride to Home Depot tonight with my neighbor and ski buddy. we concluded that just about all ski planning going forward will be based on discounts we can take advantage of.



I just won a pair of comp tickets to Bolton Valley.  That combined with a comp day at Jay with my Camelback pass make a for a nice weekend up north with the wife.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> and you've shared some (most? all?) of them with us, which is appreciated.
> .



Nah, I'm just the consolidator.  Over the last couple years many folks on this forum tipped me off to various programs.  I just decided to get organized and keep a list.  When you and I post things here, they go on my list.  Then next season, I'll pull out the same list and see what's changed.  Works pretty well.

I've got a matrix of resort discounts by days of the week, special days of the year, by card, by program, by club, by shop.   

With regard to families.  I have a family of five and am now on the falling end of parenting.  We don't ski every weekend, and we don't ski for full weeks (thank you school system) but we do get out every year a few times and have done this since 1992 as a family.  I cannot think of a single time I wasn't able to get a deal on all or part of the trip, be it lodging, tickets, food or rentals.  As dmc implied - it's your time or your money.  If you've got the money, go for it.  You're supporting moi!  

p.s, Don't forget to check out your local ski shops.  Many of them are selling discount single tickets, and often they do not limit quantities.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

billski said:


> I've got a matrix of resort discounts by days of the week, special days of the year, by card, by program, by club, by shop.



i was thinking about something like this last night.. would be great to have all the info in this thread shown in different views but i don't have the skills to do it.. i think you have them all covered except maybe "by mountain"

if the catskills are getting hammered with snow it would be cool to "click" on a region or mountain and get the possible list of discounts.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2011)

Half the fun for me is looking and getting discounts. I plan out in advance when to go skiing with my family (5 of us). Then when it snows I may add in a day (sometimes selfishly by myself - cheaper that way). Never pay face value. We all have season passes at our local hill where I can always find something good to ski on a storm day as well.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was thinking about something like this last night.. would be great to have all the info in this thread shown in different views but i don't have the skills to do it.. i think you have them all covered except maybe "by mountain"
> 
> if the catskills are getting hammered with snow it would be cool to "click" on a region or mountain and get the possible list of discounts.



The other thing is though, and I'm sure if I pester him a bit that I can get mountsnowfish to chime in on it, is that many times, even if you're trying to plan ahead by region/resort in advance, very often based on the data that they have available to them about anticipated crowd levels (ski school bookings, (if applicable) room occupancy rates, etc) a resort may not put that "great" incentive discount into play until just a couple of days before if they see that a likely low volume day/weekend is immenent


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The other thing is though, and I'm sure if I pester him a bit that I can get mountsnowfish to chime in on it, is that many times, even if you're trying to plan ahead by region/resort in advance, very often based on the data that they have available to them about anticipated crowd levels (ski school bookings, (if applicable) room occupancy rates, etc) a resort may not put that "great" incentive discount into play until just a couple of days before if they see that a likely low volume day/weekend is immenent



i appreciate that things pop up at the last minute. for me personally,  a majority of my skiing is day trips, breaks on lodging ski+stay packages don't do me much good.  sometimes GAS is my biggest expense.   if a storm hovers over sugarbush and they get 2 feet of snow while the rest of the region gets nothing, i'll pay the price and ski there without thinking twice.  if everybody's got the goods then price becomes a factor, not THE factor.  not always but sometimes, lately more so.

was in SNH over the holidays. 6 of us (2 + 4 kids) skied for $180 @ Crotched with disounts. brown bagged lunch, kids LOVED IT!


----------

